# Help Finding a Stroke Sander



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello fellow members. I make live edge cheese boards, by buying from our local sawmills cross cut pieces in walnut, cherry, and maple. I use a double drum sander for my first sanding after I air dry my pieces. I find that I have to use too many passes to do much sanding of my raw pieces. A person who works with wood has recommended a stroke sander to me. Does anyone have experience with stroke sanders and, if I purchase one, which type would you recommend? I am really looking for the best way to do my first sanding of cross cut wood. I appreciate any help members can be to me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Bill; that last pic is fascinating! I've never seen a log sawn diagonally. What does the grain pattern look like?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are a couple...

Grizzly.com

Never used one myself, so can't really tell much about them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stroke sanders are a whole different animal from oscillating spindle sanders. I researched the later and found the best value is the Shop Fox which has a 1/2 hp motor. Most others use 1/3 hp motors.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

These are 3HP... serious machines! Don't know of a small/inexpensive one. The OSS would not do the same job.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Dan. I have added some pictures of some of my finished pieces. You can see the rings of the tree. They turn out quite beautifully. Thanks for your question. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the Live Edge Bill!

I know now why they call it a Stroke Sander..... I almost had one when I saw the price


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Bill.
This is just an example
FS-722 - Stroke Sander - FELDER woodworking machines Format Sliding Table Saws Shapers Jointer-Planers Bandsaws Dust Extractors
You can clamp your woodpiece on the table and press the sander towards your work with the handel which is underside of the belt. It is very efective. If you sand from abowe beware of your fingertips! Three time in a row and you wont have any skin left. I speak of experience. Lether gloves is a good way to protect your fingers


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

How about router skis to get closer to flat? Cost would be minimal, but it may not save as much sanding time as you're looking for. Might be worth a shot though.

earl


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Marco said:


> Love the Live Edge Bill!
> 
> I know now why they call it a Stroke Sander..... I almost had one when I saw the price


You can easily find a commercial model used for about 100$. They are not much in demand anymore. The problem is dust collection and space requirement, you could cut one down to 3' or so for your application. some times the 2 ends are separate pedestals and you set them apart by the length you need and order belts accordingly. I saw one like that sell for 10$ a few years ago.
Rob


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Bill
I've seen them go pretty reasonably also but not for several years. I would try running the thru my 20 inch planer lengthwise even if I needed to use a carrier board on the first side.
If they are wider than 20 inches you would have to find a wider planer. Some saw mills also have planers up to 36 inches or so.
Regards- Dennis


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice pieces./


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 30'' helical head planer and several 24'' and I cannot imagine anybody running a disc through a planer. Over a jointer may be worth trying but a widebelt is the machine once you get one side flat enough.
Rob


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

A stroke sander is a tool you will love. It is sometimes called a panel sander. Mine is a Boice Crane that I picked up at a high school woodshop auction for $150. It went cheap because it is 3-phase, but I have 3-phase power in my shop, so I got a deal. Belts are available on eBay or you can glue up your own. Mine handles 5 foot width. My brother made his over 40 years ago and it will do 7 foot plus doors.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Quittintime: Homemade stroke sander


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You can always make one, plenty do. Here's one example.
Quittintime: Homemade stroke sander
Do a search, using 'homemade stroke sander, as your search phrase, and you'll come up with all sorts of info.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sanders - Stroke & Edge
if you're serious, exfactory.com has some from time to time,

Bigger machines, usually


----------

